# Perplexing Issue



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Is this a good thing or bad?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Ifn that was a New Holland, Mike10 could tell you how to fix that from happening!!  

Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> Ifn that was a New Holland, Mike10 could tell you how to fix that from happening!!
> 
> Mark


Hell oughta patent that quick, the cost and low HP requirements of a round baler while making big squares.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really nice looking tractor and premium baler....that outfit probably is approaching 200K. It would be hard for me to make that pencil no more than I round bale....less than 300 rolls a year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Ain't fooling me none with that picture. No way that baler made that bale.

The baler has net wrap and the bale is tied with string.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....now that there funny folks ^^ hell, im dumb as dirt and I spotted that descrepancy right off  Course, I really figgered that nice a baler had both so I wasn't convinced....ya know like 100% or nothin'

I wonder how many bales one would have to make a year for 5 yrs to pay for that machine and the fuel and maintanence to go with it.....astronomical I'm sure


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD's new continuous operating no-stop round baler?? LOL

OL J R


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

My four year old daughter was baling with me the other day and wanted to learn about the buttons on the baler monitor (568 Deere). Told her which ones changed the size, number of wraps, counter, etc... She really wanted to know which one would make a "triangle bale" since she thought they would be "pretty". She got sad when I broke it to her there wasn't such a thing. Lol


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

woodland said:


> My four year old daughter was baling with me the other day and wanted to learn about the buttons on the baler monitor (568 Deere). Told her which ones changed the size, number of wraps, counter, etc... She really wanted to know which one would make a "triangle bale" since she thought they would be "pretty". She got sad when I broke it to her there wasn't such a thing. Lol


Oh yes you can! Bale with ultra low density and high speed, stack, remove from stack and voila, somewhat triangular bales lol


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Oh yes you can! Bale with ultra low density and high speed, stack, remove from stack and voila, somewhat triangular bales lol


Only problem with that is I despise handling bales. Also dad picks them with the bale truck and it doesn't handle mushy bales. You could do it and send pictures though...... lol


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I would be lying if I said I never made a light bale. I don't make a habit of it


----------

